# watermelon plants in pots



## Galapoheros (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anybody else here tried this?  I was told it wouldn't work because of the wide spreading root system but I've got little melons so far.  I live where melons don't grow, alkaline soil and rocks here, so I'm trying it this way. It might work for you dooods in apartments, I'll keep you updated.  I'm growing heirloom(non-hybrid) moons and stars.  I'm going to save the seeds if I get melons and I'll be willing to dish them out here if anybody will be interested later.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow that is awesome you got them to grow in pots! I was thinking about doing that this year and also sugar pumpkins and perhaps cantalope on the patio but everyone said it wouldn't work. So now I am definitely thinking some melon would look nice out there :}


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 16, 2011)

It will be cool if I get a few.  I think a trick might be to put the pots in a bigger pot, or something that holds water, I'm using that old cooler.  I fill it with 2 gallons of water and the water is gone in a couple of days.  I could've only put one pot in there but ...oh well.


----------

